# welchen 24" TFT zum Zocken?



## ThiemeMan (24. September 2009)

Hi, 
ich steh vor der unlösbaren Aufgabe mir einen uneingeschränkt 3D Shooter fähigen 24zoll TFT zu kaufen.
In der PCGH hat ja der LG Flatron W2453TQ ganz gut abgeschnitten aber bei dem stört mich das er nur 1920*1080 kann... 
1920+1200 wäre mir persönlich lieber.
Zum Samsung T240 liest man ja leider eher schlechtes (Pixelfehler), Schlieren und Helligkeitsunterschied oben/unten.

Welchen TFT könnt ihr denn noch empfehlen? 24 Zoll mit 1920*1200 wäre Pflicht..


----------



## Da_Frank (24. September 2009)

zu dem thema gibts doch schon massig threads... aber gut.. ich kann dir meinen empfehlen..
hab nen Samsung 245B... hab 1920x1200, und Reaktionszeit ist top, ausleuchtung gleichmäßig und farbkontrast absulut ok.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. September 2009)

ich hab den Asus VH242H und finde in einfahc nur perfect, er ist mein absoluter P/L favoriet...


----------



## Caspar (25. September 2009)

Meine Empfehlung:
PRAD | Index Startseite
--> Kaufberatung --> Test durchlesen --> bescheid wissen!


----------



## Otep (25. September 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich hab den Asus VH242H und finde in einfahc nur perfect, er ist mein absoluter P/L favoriet...


 

Dito 

Andere Frage, was hast Du denn für nen Rechner? Solltest dann auch genügend Tinte im Füller haben damit Du mit der hohen Auflösung auch spaß beim daddeln hast....


----------



## 1z3m4n (25. September 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich hab den Asus VH242H und finde in einfahc nur perfect, er ist mein absoluter P/L favoriet...


 
Ich hab den auch  Kann den nur empfehlen! Vorallem 16:9 besser gehts einfach net....
Und für 30 Euro aufpreis bekommste noch ne gute Webcam mit dran


----------



## ThiemeMan (25. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Andere Frage, was hast Du denn für nen Rechner? Solltest dann auch genügend Tinte im Füller haben damit Du mit der hohen Auflösung auch spaß beim daddeln hast....



Hi,
ich hab nen Q6600 und ne Asus EAH 4850 TOP.
Das sollte eigentlich schon reichen. Ich bin mir halt echt unsicher wegen dem Samsung T240 weil der hier teilweise echt schlecht bewertet wird. Andererseits gibts dann noch super viele unterschiedliche Versionen von dem LG.
Kennt ihr nen Händler der auf Pixelfehler getestete TFT's anbietet?


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2009)

Alle haben nen VH242, ich schein ein richtiger Trend-Setter zu sein, zeit das Asus mir ein paar Werbezuschläge gibt 

btt: wie gesagt der ist schon nice. Und mit HDMI gut ausgerüstet. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das standard ist bei 24er.


----------



## Otep (25. September 2009)

ThiemeMan schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab nen Q6600 und ne Asus EAH 4850 TOP.
> Das sollte eigentlich schon reichen.



Hm, also mein Rechner ist schon zu langsam um einen "Großteil" der neuen und auch älteren Spiele auf High mit 2x AA/AF zu zocken...
je nach dem wieviel wert Du darauf legst, solltest Du n 24"er vorab testen, um dann nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, so wie es mir erging 

Das gibt es denke ich nicht... das ein Händler so was vorher schon testet... Du kannst im Laden aber vorher das Gerät anschließen lassen, und das Bild begutachten... mach ich auch imma


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

HDMI ist noch nicht Standard bei 24", viele haben trotzdem diesen Anschluss, finde ich auch praktisch, gerade mitm Laptop. 

Es gibt sogar Monitore in 2 Varianten, einmal mit VGA, DVI und HDMI und einmal nur mit VGA. Die nur VGA Variante kostet mehr, ich weiß nicht, ob die da Kunden finden, denn man zahlt ungern mehr für das gleiche Gerät, nur mit weniger Eingängen...


BenQ G2400WAD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA (9H.0BJLB.D4E) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.0BJLB.DBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das wäre ein Beispiel. Vieleicht macht der das analoge Bild besser, aber sonst, naja.

Ich empfehle dir den LG W2442PA, meine 7800GT oder meine 9300M GS ist aber definitv zu schwach für Spiele in FullHD.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. September 2009)

nimm den T240 samsung wenn es fehler gibt hast du 2 wochen rückgabe recht  .

ImageShack® - Done


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

Aber nur wenn er per Versand bestellt...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Andere Frage, was hast Du denn für nen Rechner? Solltest dann auch genügend Tinte im Füller haben damit Du mit der hohen Auflösung auch spaß beim daddeln hast....



Also ich hatte ne GTX285, weil dann Geld brauchte hab ich auf ne GTX260 runtergestuft. Weil dann wieder Geldbrauchte, hab ich jetzt die 9500er aus meiner Schwester ihrem Rechner wieder rausgeholt u. bei mir eingebaut. Daddeln tu ich ein grad überhaupt ned. Aber benutze den TFT auch als Fernseher für mein HDMI Reciever u. Xbox 360 u. es ist einfahc nur zu gaiil^^


----------



## Phil_5 (26. September 2009)

ThiemeMan schrieb:


> Zum Samsung T240 liest man ja leider eher schlechtes (Pixelfehler), Schlieren und Helligkeitsunterschied oben/unten.



Ich hab mir den T240 gegönnt und gestern mal intensiv mit Heroes over Europe gequält.

Pixelfehler - Konnte ich keinen feststellen
Ausleuchtung - OK für ein 24" TN Panel. Helligkeitsunterschied fällt imho garnicht auf
Schlieren ? - Nö überhaupt nicht und das mit einer Mustang im Tiefflug über London.
Ghosting - auch nicht bemerkt
Input Lag - minimalst. Ist mir eigentlich nicht aufgefallen, iwer kritisierte mal, dass das Ding 1 Frame verschluckt hat... 

Fazit: 
Gutes Gerät, schöne Farbwiedergabe, gut zum zocken geeignet - keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. 

PS: Die Helligkeitsunterschiede wirst du mehr oder weniger immer haben, desto größer das (TN) Panel desto schwieriger wird es das gleichmässig auszuleuchten. 

Ich hab den Kauf jedenfalls nicht bereut.

(PCGH Einkaufsführer auf Platz 2 - zu recht)


----------



## ThiemeMan (27. September 2009)

Und was ist mit dem brummen wenn man die helligkeit runterregelt?


----------



## Phil_5 (27. September 2009)

ThiemeMan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem brummen wenn man die helligkeit runterregelt?




Kann ich dir heute nicht sagen (is schon wieder alles verpackt), allerdings hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Helligkeit auch über die Graka runterschrauben kann und es kein Problem mehr geben sollte.

Ich hoffe ich find morgen abend Zeit, dann probier ich dir das mal aus.


----------



## ThiemeMan (27. September 2009)

Das wäre cool.
Sonst bestell ich mir doch den LG...der hat zwar nur 1920*1080 aber dafür kann man den auch drehen und kippen..


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

Bei dem LG 2442 hast du auch kein Brummen, ich hab meinen gerade auf rund 30% Helligkeit, mehr braucht man nicht, das Teil ist flüsterleise...


----------



## goliath (27. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bei dem LG 2442 hast du auch kein Brummen, ich hab meinen gerade auf rund 30% Helligkeit, mehr braucht man nicht, das Teil ist flüsterleise...



Wirklich ?

Ich habe den LG 2452TX gerade zum Testen vor meiner Nase und der brummt auch sobald man die Helligkeit runter nimmt !

Und zwar so laut, dass das sogar meinen PC übertönt !!!


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

Tja, entweder ist der anders aufgebaut oder es gibt eine nette Serienstreuung.


----------



## goliath (27. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Tja, entweder ist der anders aufgebaut oder es gibt eine nette Serienstreuung.



Mal genauer gefragt:

Nachts, Fenster zu, keine Nebengeräusche:

Dann hörst du den TFT nicht  brummen bei einer Helligkeit von z.B. 30% ???

Wie weit sitzt du vom TFT entfernt ?


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2009)

Gute Frage. Vieleicht 50cm.

Selbst wenn ich ganz nah hingeh, hör ich keine Brummgeräusche oder ähnliches, mein Gehör sollte auch nicht zu schlecht sein, bin Musiker, da hört man viele leise Sachen, aber den TFT hör ich wirklich nicht. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da einen Glücksgriff gemacht hab.


----------



## Phil_5 (28. September 2009)

So wie versprochen hab ich jetz auch mal auf das Brummen geachtet beim T240.

Also wirklich laut ist es nicht, wenn ich mein Ohr auf die Screenkante lege kann ich ein Brummen wahrnehmen, bei reduzierter Helligkeit. 
Ich emfpinde es allerdings nicht als störend und es ist wirklich kaum zu hören, nur ganz minimal.


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Ich empfehle dir den hier:
LG Flatron W2442PA 24 Zoll


----------



## rebel4life (29. September 2009)

Ich auch. 

Hab den jetzt seit 2 Wochen und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## trip^ (29. September 2009)

Ich plane auch mir einen 24" zu zu legen. Zum arbeiten, Filme schauen und zocken.
Das wäre mein erster TFT. 

Frage: Es ist immer noch technisch gültig, dass man *nicht* beliebige Auflösungen gestochen scharf einstellen kann, sondern nur die vom Hersteller angegebene "native" Auflösung?
1920x1200 ist natürlich eine super Auflösung und meine Kiste kann Spiele in Dieser momentan bestimmt noch bewältigen. Aber was ist mit morgen oder übermorgen?
*Der* Grund, warum ich mir immer noch Keinen zu gelegt habe.

Frage2: Ist da technisch was im Busch? Kommt da mittelfristig was, sodas man die Auflösungen wieder wie bei einem CRT frei wählen können wird?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (29. September 2009)

ViewSonic Optiqest q241wb 5ms 1900x1200 800:1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf den fuss, etwas wakelig und nicht verstellbar... doch für 199€ ok


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

5ms ist echt zu schwach!


----------



## KrickKrack (29. September 2009)

trip^ schrieb:


> Frage2: Ist da technisch was im Busch? Kommt da mittelfristig was, sodas man die Auflösungen wieder wie bei einem CRT frei wählen können wird?



Ich denke mal nicht. Da ein Pixel ein Pixel bleiben wird und wenn du mit mehreren Pixel das gleiche darstellen musst, was normalerwiese einer tut, dann sieht das wohl nie so toll aus.
Kann mich da aber natürlich auch täuschen.

Aber du kannst die Auflösung auch einfach runter stellen ohne zu skalieren.
Dann bleibt das Bild so scharf wie vorher, eben nur kleiner.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

Das hier ist meiner: *AOC 2434Pw Angelo* ab 184€ 

TFT-Monitore AOC 2434Pw Angelo

1920x1080, 60.000:1, 2ms, 1HMDI+1VGA... bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bild, auch DVDs sehen viel besser aus als auf meinem LCD-TV!!

achja: und komplett höhenverstellbar und schwenkbar! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ein besseres Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (30. September 2009)

Wieso hast du den PC aufm Tisch? Da hat man doch gar keinen Platz...


----------



## Juarez91 (30. September 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat nen Samsung Syncmaster T240 und er ist damit völlig zufrieden. Der T240 ist eigentlich der gleiche wie der T220 den ich habe und der ist absolut klasse, und ist sehr gut für Arbeitsplätze am Fenster geeignet, da er kaum spiegelt.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

> Wieso hast du den PC aufm Tisch? Da hat man doch gar keinen Platz...



mittlerweile steht er unterm Tisch  hehe..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goliath (30. September 2009)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> ViewSonic Optiqest q241wb 5ms 1900x1200 800:1
> 
> bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf den fuss, etwas wakelig und nicht verstellbar... doch für 199€ ok



Hi,

laut Geizhals bei KEINEM Händler verfügbar NOCH GELISTET ?????

Woher hast du den ? Oder ist das Modell ausgelaufen ?


----------



## trip^ (1. Oktober 2009)

KrickKrack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht. Da ein Pixel ein Pixel bleiben wird und wenn du mit mehreren Pixel das gleiche darstellen musst, was normalerwiese einer tut, dann sieht das wohl nie so toll aus.
> Kann mich da aber natürlich auch täuschen.
> 
> Aber du kannst die Auflösung auch einfach runter stellen ohne zu skalieren.
> Dann bleibt das Bild so scharf wie vorher, eben nur kleiner.



Könntest du das noch mal erklären? Auflösung "runter stellen" oder skalieren, ist das in diesem Fall nicht das Selbe?
Und... wenn dabei das Bild genauso scharf bliebe, hätte ich ja nicht gefragt. Denn dem ist ja leider nicht so.


----------



## KrickKrack (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du deinen Monitor bzw. Treiber das Bild skalieren lässt, dann bedeckt das Bild egal in welcher Auflösung immer die gesamte Fläche. 
Quasi wie bei einem CRT.

Stellst du die Skalierung ab und verkleinerst die Auflösung wird auch das Bild kleiner.

Hast du also eine native Auflösung von 1920x1200 stellst aber 1680x1050 ein wird das Bild kleiner. Du hast dann an allen Rändern schwarze Balken.
Lässt du das Bild skalieren wird es wieder auf die volle Größe hochgerechnet. 
In diesem Fall wird aber nicht mehr Pixel für Pixel dargestellt da dein TFT ja in der Breite 1920 Pixel hat, aber nur 1680 anzeigt.
So wird das Bild unscharf.


----------



## ThiemeMan (3. Oktober 2009)

Planänderung...ich werd mir wohl den Samsung 2450H holen...den gibts hier beim Händler um die Ecke für 199€...der soll wohl auch besser zum Zocken geeignet sein als der T240...dafür allerdings auch nur mit 1080p


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. Oktober 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> laut Geizhals bei KEINEM Händler verfügbar NOCH GELISTET ?????
> 
> Woher hast du den ? Oder ist das Modell ausgelaufen ?


 

Hab ihn ausm REAL !!!


----------

